# New to the FreeBSD server scene!



## Anon (Sep 9, 2011)

I plan on purchasing a pretty nice server running FreeBSD soon and wanted to jump into FreeBSD server management, it'll pretty much be my first time ever using FreeBSD. I've had loads of experience using Linux just as a desktop for years, not much server experience. At the moment I'm hosting another site pushing some 5TB's of bandwidth monthly using Gentoo+PHPFPM+NGINX but for my new site I've decided to go with FreeBSD; I'm one of those guys that legitimately enjoys server management!

So guys: any tips, tricks, suggestions, places to start on my FreeBSD journey? I plan on installing NGINX, PhpMyAdmin, ProFTPD, PHPFPM and MySQL onto the server, on Gentoo that install leaves me with 500MB's of ram usage on average, how much would that leave me on FreeBSD would you guys estimate?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 9, 2011)

TIP 1: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/
TIP 2: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4108&highlight=admin

There was similar thread few days ago, but I can't find it


----------



## MasterOne (Sep 9, 2011)

I am unfamiliar with PHP-FPM, and I could not find anything related searching freshports. According to the PHP-FPM website, it's about patching PHP, so are you going to patch and manually compile PHP on FreeBSD, or is there an easier way?


----------



## silverglade00 (Sep 9, 2011)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> There was similar thread few days ago, but I can't find it



Was it this one,Things a Linux sysadmin should know?


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 9, 2011)

silverglade00 said:
			
		

> Was it this one,Things a Linux sysadmin should know?



Yup, that's the one. Thanks


----------

